# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Thấy gì sau “tiếng sét”?

## yugowolf

*Thấy gì sau “tiếng sét”?* 


Tim bạn đập nhanh hơn một nhịp ngay từ lần đầu tiên gặp mặt người ấy. Bạn cảm thấy vô cùng bứt rứt, khó chịu… 
Bạn muốn thổ lộ, bạn muốn cho nhiều người biết điều này… 
Bạn hiểu rằng mình đã gặp phải “tiếng sét ái tình”. Và trong những giây phút đó, bạn khó mà cưỡng lại nổi những suy nghĩ cảm tính. Làm sao để hành động đúng, và phân biệt được đâu là “yêu từ cái nhìn đầu tiên”, đâu là “cảm xúc thoáng qua”? 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> Những lời gợi ý sau đây giúp ích cho bạn rất nhiều trong việc phân tích, phán đoán và kết luận: 
*Hấp dẫn bởi tính cách cũng chưa hẳn là yêu*
Nhiều bạn cho rằng: "Bị hấp dẫn từ cái nhìn đầu tiên sẽ không bền, bởi vì chỉ thích ngoại hình của người ấy chứ chưa hiểu được gì về người ấy. Nhưng nếu ta bị cuốn hút ngay từ phong thái, dáng vẻ và cách thể hiện, có thể ta bị lôi cuốn bởi tính cách. Mà tính cách thì bất biến. “Tiếng sét” này sẽ để lại trong ta một cảm xúc bền vững lâu dài." 
*Bạn có 2 tuần*
Thường thì thời gian bị “sét đánh” sẽ kéo dài 2 tuần hoặc có thể ngắn hơn. Trong giai đoạn này, cảm xúc của bạn trồi sụt thất thường, khi thì bạn muốn tiến tới, lúc thì lại tự hỏi: “Có lẽ mình chỉ là thích mà thôi…” Bạn đấu tranh nội tâm và suy nghĩ rất nhiều, quyết định thì dứt khoát nhưng hành động lại theo cảm tính. Bạn thấy rối tinh rối mù và hay lo sợ vẩn vơ. 
Tự trả lời những câu hỏi sau: 
· Nếu biết người ấy có vài điều không như bạn mong đợi, bạn có hụt hẫng không? 
· Bạn đã thực sự hiểu hết về cuộc sống và các mối quan hệ của người ta? 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> *Tại sao bạn lại không thử tiếp cận với người ấy “càng nhanh càng tốt”?*
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> Vì vậy, hãy trút bỏ sự nhút nhát của mình, quên đi rằng trái tim mình đang đập cực nhanh, và hãy tiến thẳng lại gần chủ động trò chuyện với người ấy. Rồi dần dà bạn sẽ hiểu, cái cảm giác khi trò chuyện và cảm giác khi bạn bị “sét đánh” sẽ khác nhau rất nhiều. 
*Không nên công khai vội*
Nếu bạn bỗng chốc rung động và không kiềm chế được cảm xúc, bạn sẽ muốn chia sẻ với một ai đó. Điều này là không nên, vì khi bạn chưa xác định được rõ tình cảm của mình, việc chia sẻ với bạn bè sẽ khiến họ khó chịu vì những suy nghĩ rối tung của bạn. Vào lúc này, mọi người khuyên gì bạn cũng không áp dụng được, những câu chuyện bạn kể cũng sẽ dần khiến họ mệt mỏi. Và nếu như bạn và người ấy không thành, thì về sau, đề tài “tình yêu sét đánh” này sẽ được lôi ra để hội “buôn dưa lê” bình luận và chọc ghẹo, bạn sẽ không thấy vui tí nào… 


Các chuyên mục khác!!!
tro choi kim cuong 
Diem chuan dai hoc my thuat TPHCM 2011 
Diem chuan dai hoc dan lap Lac Hong 2011 
game ban sung 
dap an de thi dh nam 2011 
game kim cuong 
 dap an de thi dai hoc

----------

